# Southern Baptist Theological Seminary



## panicbird (Apr 29, 2004)

Who all is attending/will attend/has attended the Southern Baptist Theological Seminary? I have some questions for you.
First, here is my situation (by the way, this is the bulk of an email that I sent to Tom Schreiner as well):
In a perfect world, I would eventually like to be able to teach at either a seminary or a Christian university while also serving in a pastoral role in a church. Of course, that is the perfect world, which, last I checked, we do not live in. My passion is biblical studies and theology. I am a conservative, reformed Baptist, who earnestly desires reformation and revival in the church of Christ. I have a BA in Biblical Languages from Union University in Jackson, TN and am seeking to build on the foundation of those studies. I also
attended Regent College for one year. I have a wife and daughter; my wife would like to finish an Masters that she started at Golden Gate. We are not wealthy people; we would thus need income while in seminary. I would prefer serving in a church, as I feel called to the ministry of the word.
Now, the questions: should I come to Southern? I know, you cannot tell me what to do (especially since you do not know me). However, for someone in my position, would you recommend it? Are there ample opportunities to serve in solid, biblically-based churches? My interest is in New Testament studies (which is one of the reasons why I wrote to you); is NT studies a strength of Southern? Related to that, what are the strengths and weaknesses of Southern? What sort of opportunities for doctoral study are afforded Southern M.Div. graduates? Where have some of them gone on to study? Why wife and I are also considering Southeastern; in what ways are Southern and Southeastern similar and different? Finally, are professors generally available for students? At Union, I always felt welcomed in the offices of my professors. Conversely, at Regent, I felt like I was intruding each time I spoke with a professor. Which of these would be indicative of Southern?

Answer away!

Lon


----------



## staythecourse (Apr 29, 2004)

I would give them a call and explain the situation.

I just got back from a Southern preview for attending there this fall, God willing.

1. UPS shipping HQ is located in Louisville and offers tuition payment (doesn't apply in your case) plus health benefits for part timers! (PPO's)

2. Also, the seminary has a ministry placement program for students and many churches, we were told, take in students to pastor or help in their congregation. I would be surprised if this did not apply to placing teachers as well.

3. The prof's were warm people, the ones I met.

Hope this helps. But a phone call would be my first step.


----------



## Christopher (Apr 29, 2004)

I graduated from there. The Profs are very available. A degree from Southern opens all sorts of doors. Top notch education. There are a few good churhes there but not a whole lot. I would recommend the one SolaScriptura is going to (North Oldham) and one that is actually pastored by one of the profs, Trinity. There was another one called Kosmosdale but I am not sure how they are now trhat there pastor that I knew has left. As far as jobs... if you have a skill now that you can take with you you will be much better off. I did not so I was a full time student and sometimes had as many as 3 part-time jobs at one time and served as associate pastor at a church an hour away. I loved my time at Southern and wish that I could have continued there. 
I HIGHLY RECOMMEND SBTS!!!!


----------



## Christopher (Apr 29, 2004)

By the way,
To my knowledge we are the only ones to have a baby on campus. My son Noah was a home birth while we lived on campus. LOL


----------



## panicbird (Apr 29, 2004)

Unfortunately, I have no skills. My degree is in biblical languages. Maybe someone will hire me to translate Greek and Hebrew! 
How well does UPS pay? What sort of hours can one expect to work there?

Lon


----------



## dkicklig (Apr 29, 2004)

I feel your pain... I have a degree in International Ministries(Missions) and no trade skills. I worked UPS during a break in employment. It was midnight shift loading trucks. I got 4-5 hours a night at $8.50 hr. But since I was a little smarter than the average dock worker they offerd to make me a training supervisor and that would double my income. It takes a month or so before your eligible for benefits. It was backbreaking work, literally, but it got us through a lean time.

I think the financial side of seminary becomes a huge obstacle for a young family, but the bottom line is this...if God wants you there He will provide. And unless we live in total reliance upon Him, all our desires will fail.


----------



## staythecourse (Apr 29, 2004)

Lon, they have new apartments built this year for marrieds with children if that applies to you.

I went to UPS.com and got job information there to digest a little.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 29, 2004)

UPS - my wife works for them. The pay is $8.50 to start... but there is a $.50 pay raise after 90 days and if you do sort or preload (the 3am shift) you get an extra dollar an hour. My wife has been there almost 2 years and is getting ready to make $11 an hour. OT is pretty much available whenever you want it (on her shift anyway!) - OT is paid for any time worked more than 5 hours per night- and she routinely brings home about $220 per wk. That, coupled with great vacation and tuition benefits make it a good job... but the health insurance is what pushes it over the top. We're talking EXCELLENT insurance benefits. And I work at an insurance company, so I know good insurance when I see it. Also, UPS is the kind of job that will allow you to grow and transfer if you move to another city... and UPS is in virtually EVERY city. It is a really good job if you get hired. Just be advised: they give great benefits and nice treats (like taking the crew to breakfast every now and then)... but they expect you to work. You will definitely work your tail off. So, to be honest, if you don't like physical work, or just have a bad work ethic, you would be miserable there. Just a heads up.

[Edited on 4-29-2004 by SolaScriptura]


----------



## panicbird (Apr 29, 2004)

I am not slothful. I love to work. Unfortunately, it seems no one wants to hire me to do it.

Lon


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 29, 2004)

Dont work for ups I did its not worth it trust me.


----------

